# 5/29/11 16 flounders / 3 beautiful mermaids !!!



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Took 2 airforce buddys out on the overkill for some night gigging and got more then we could handle . fished for 1 1/2 hours and only managed 2 fish but then ran up on 3 girls skinny dipping in off a boat house :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: . was a AAA+ for the night . got them to come boat side and one hopped on the gunnel rail for a while and drank a cold one with us , thanx girls u 3 made our night :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ( nothing explicted just all clean fun ). i give these 3 beautiful girls credit for wading so far from the boat house . the OverKill is one bad Mamma Jamma , I can say now for sure that it attracts all kinds of Tails !! 

back to business and managed another 14 b4 the night was over . we spooked one fish completly out the water , had to stop and walk onto beach and gigged the fish laying on the sand 4 feet from shore that was a first for us . 

thank you John for letting us take out the OverKill , we had a great time on her .

also it was very nice to finally meet you Flounder 9.75 i hope we run into each other agian some day 

sry guys no naked girls photos , we where all to busy flirting with them !!!
all fish 13"-20"


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I can see for my own eyes ya'll got all up on the flatties but as far as the boat coming with hot and cold runnin' women... That sounds a bit like a "fish TAIL" without pics... :whistling::no::thumbup:

brent


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

hogdogs said:


> I can see for my own eyes ya'll got all up on the flatties but as far as the boat coming with hot and cold runnin' women... That sounds a bit like a "fish TAIL" without pics... :whistling::no::thumbup:
> 
> brent


lol fish tail to you but the memories of this gigging trip will last us 3 friends a lifetime :thumbup:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I bet they will... Oh I bet they will!!!:notworthy:
I have no such "mermaid tails" :no: I am, after all, a happily married man... And i wanna keep it that way!!! :whistling:

Brent


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey the naked girls happen to me all the time. I would post pics but this is a family forum. Great catch and I'm glad ya'll had a good time.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

.Nice haul men. Fullish just got back last night from North AL helping with tornado cleanup and must say it was devastating. Took a crew from 4 churches and couldn't make a dent. You just can't explain how bad it was. The path of the tornado leveled everything. The only thing that was left to the bank in Cordova was the vault, just standing where the bank was. People lost everything and were living in tents. Going to try to get back this week with more supplies and will miss my fishing, but made me very thankful that I can at least have it to return to. Were you at DI and how was the water? Stick some for me. Took everything I had in the freezer and had a fishfry for the town of Cordova for Memorial Day and we fed about 200 folks. Everyone just be thankful/thankful/thankful


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> .Nice haul men. Fullish just got back last night from North AL helping with tornado cleanup and must say it was devastating. Took a crew from 4 churches and couldn't make a dent. You just can't explain how bad it was. The path of the tornado leveled everything. The only thing that was left to the bank in Cordova was the vault, just standing where the bank was. People lost everything and were living in tents. Going to try to get back this week with more supplies and will miss my fishing, but made me very thankful that I can at least have it to return to. Were you at DI and how was the water? Stick some for me. Took everything I had in the freezer and had a fishfry for the town of Cordova for Memorial Day and we fed about 200 folks. Everyone just be thankful/thankful/thankful


morning bama , we were in DI same general area lots of wade giggers that night so didnt get to hit some of the normal area but still had a great time ( with the mermaids :yes waters was clear with some murk but not bad enough to mess with u .

bama i think wat ur doing is great for Al and i would like to donate some flounder fillets i have in my freezer to u b4 u go this week , i have about 10# or so , give me a call and i will meet up with u somewhere in the middle i am located west pensacola next to Beula .

Thanks Phu.


----------

